# Dogs and long distance runs...



## imported_admin (Jun 16, 2008)

First off I am training to run in a marathon. I am putting in about 30 miles on average a week. One of my Jack Russell's loves running short runs with me (4 miles or so). Is there any long term health problems as far as bones and joints I should be worried about? I would like to take him on my long runs (10+ miles) but I don't want to hurt him in the long run. I am pretty sure he would love it though.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

You got to remember that JRTs are small animals. Running 4 miles for them is probably like running 20 or more miles for us. Just like humans, I would be concerned about running on pavement for long distances. I don't know what this would do to his bones/joints over time.

If I were a marathon runner and wanted my dog to go running with me, I would get either a hearding dog or a sled dog for their endurance. Either of those types of dogs can run for hours without even getting winded. Any of those types of dogs SHOULD be given a chance to run at least 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Also keep in mind that at this time of year the safest times of day for exercising your dog is early morning or late evening. Our temperatures here in NoVa have already reached 100 degrees, and my poor Siberian was convinced he was dying if we went out for just a 10 minute potty walk.
Pay attention to your dog; any signs of distress and the run is over.

Also remember that pavement, especially blacktop can be really hot this time of year. Either keep your pal in the grass or buy him some doggy boots so that he doesn't burn his pads.

My Siberian looooves to run and run and run, however he doesn't seem to have any concept of his body's ability. Although he has the want, he doesn't seem to notice or care that his body has limits at his age (between 11 and 13 years of age). This means I have to watch him closely or I end up with a gimpy dog for a day due to the arthritis in his front legs. Although I'm sure your dogs are much younger than mine, you do need to pay attention to how he's doing. Many dogs will keep going past their own limits just for the sheer joy of being with you.

I'm sure this is all stuff you've already thought of, but I'm putting it out there for others to remind them as well.


----------



## Rachelle07 (Jun 18, 2008)

I run w/ my two little guys for a few miles then when I go further I let them run with me the first part and put them in their running stroller for the rest of the time... That way they can still be with me and aren't over doing it


----------

